# Moisture meter



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Anybody use a moisture meter for determining time after power wash??? We are in the wet northwest:thumbup:


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 4, 2007)

Used them many times. While they are subject to variations due to the way they are used they are a nice tool to have. Industry standards typically call for moisture levels no more than 15% in wood. They can however slow production since you will find surfaces that are above the limit which you might typicallly paint. Nice quality control measure that can sometimes help land a job if a customer knows you are the only contractor who is going to use one. I do know that they are formulating some of the deck coating now to be more moisture tolerant (Flood's Supreme Performer is one I believe).

Don't by the cheapo model though - you get what you pay for

Mndrk​


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

*moisture meter*

i hear so many opinions about how soon to paint after wash.....come on guys...i'm sure this has been around before....what do you say????


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

I use a $37 moisture meter on every single exterior project we do.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

*$37???*

Where do you find a $37 meter? I have not looked hard, but $152 is the lowest. how does this one work??


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

It's a probe type and they sell them at Sherwinn Williams.

http://www.amazon.com/Sonin-50211-Rapitest-Moisture-Meter/dp/customer-reviews/B0000224DA


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

dhpytrvlr said:


> Anybody use a moisture meter for determining time after power wash???


No. I wash a house and give it 2-5 days, then I paint. This is how I've done it since day 1. 

I use my moisture meter after a recent rain and in areas of constant shade

I paid $100 for mine at a local tool supply store.


----------



## Safety Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

I use a Delmhorst BD-2000. You can get them through KTA-Tator out of Pittsburg Pa. or Florida. The Pa. # is(412) 788-1300. This model is not cheap, around $500 if I remeber right but it has paid for itself many times over. I use it mostly on concrete block prior to starting block-filler in the spring and fall. More and more we are seeing pumped in foam in exterior walls and they take forever to dry out.


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 4, 2007)

Try Amazon.com - you'll find them there. Probably cheaper than KTA (I used to work for KTA) - great company though!

Mndrk


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

*moisture meter*

Thanks for the info about meters and such. I also saw a couple of websites that say 12-14% maximum moisture to paint. Now once again, that's an opinion and I think the more the merrier. I am desiring to uphold our industry rep (it's not always rosy),but I will not risk quality for a buck and if I don't know, I am not afraid to ask---do all the meters read by percentage and do you agree on a maximum moisture reading???:confused1:


----------



## Safety Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

Most meters give you a _percent value, _not a "true" percentage. I rely on the paint manufacturers recommendations as far as a maximum moisture reading. There are alot of "upgrades" in products that cost more but will sometimes allow you to paint at a higher moisture level. Lox-on is a good example. 

I know Epoxy Guy will hate to hear this but Sherwin Williams has really come out with some innovative products in the last few years that are very moisture tolerant. I fished with some SW honchos last summer and there are some even more contractor friendly products in development and almost ready for the marketplace.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Moisture Meters:

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=moisture+meter&category0=

Our coatings are either applied on steel (white metal blast 3-4 mil profile) where we recommend NO moisture...lol... or... concrete. We have a 2K 100% solids fluoromodified AHC epoxy primer that is moisture insensitive. So, the concrete can be damp... just not soaking wet. We have specifically formulated to avoid the use of moisture meters because there is so much confusion...

Oh... and about SW... I bet the new products will be at least 2 generations behind the latest technology put priced as state of the art!


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

Safety Guy said:


> I use a Delmhorst BD-2000. You can get them through KTA-Tator out of Pittsburg Pa. or Florida. The Pa. # is(412) 788-1300. This model is not cheap, around $500 if I remeber right but it has paid for itself many times over. I use it mostly on concrete block prior to starting block-filler in the spring and fall. More and more we are seeing pumped in foam in exterior walls and they take forever to dry out.


Iv'e never used one but I think it is a good idea talking about masnory I was invoveld in a new lowe's hardware were the block was to wet(or it could have been a leak from the roofers we never found out) and we filled and painted anyway about 6 months later after everything was moved in shelves and all the paint started falling off the wall everybody was trying to sue everybody. this was years ago it never was fixed


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> Oh... and about SW... I bet the new products will be at least 2 generations behind the latest technology put priced as state of the art!


:laughing: I love it...


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> It's a probe type and they sell them at Sherwinn Williams.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sonin-50211-Rapitest-Moisture-Meter/dp/customer-reviews/B0000224DA


I don't leave home w/o it
Contractor supply company, $27

May not be exactly precise, but it gives you a real good clue as to what's up


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Delmhorst very good... I like it!

Now, to pay for it.
r


----------



## Barry M (Sep 28, 2007)

J-Lite I bought from Beth and Rod over at thegrimescene back when they sold supplies. I bought it back when I was a "newbie" and thought I couldn't dare start my business without one....lol Though I have used it a few times, I probably could have managed without it.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

I really cannot fathom why anyone but a ball busting inspector would need a $500 moisture meter...


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

...and I cannot fathom someone saying they could probably manage without one...(unless you do only interiors or something)

quick story:
I was testing a few areas of bare wood on an exterior railing. There was another fellow doing some work around the property that day. He worked for the property management company (part time) who also hired me to do this job. But his main job was his handyman business. What was one of his specialties??? you guessed it....painting

I've got my moisture meter prongs in the wood...he walks over and asks, "hey what's that thing?". 

I snickered as I explained to him- he said "oh, I usually just touch it and if it's dry I paint it":blink: ...that was a sad day


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Got one in the truck... the kind with prongs to stick in the wood. I use it to impress a client... or to prove we cant touch the house yet. 
I'm also in the North East...(N.E) and I just let the house sit for a day or two.
Never had a problem yet.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Rich said:


> ...and I cannot fathom someone saying they could probably manage without one...(unless you do only interiors or something)
> 
> quick story:
> I was testing a few areas of bare wood on an exterior railing. There was another fellow doing some work around the property that day. He worked for the property management company (part time) who also hired me to do this job. But his main job was his handyman business. What was one of his specialties??? you guessed it....painting
> ...


I understand why you would have a moisture meter! But you can't tell me that the $30 probe tester mentioned above is somehow not good enough...


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

...probe/moisture meter = :thumbsup: 

I have no qualms against prices of testers. I was referring to a comment about managing without one. 

Realizing that the surface condition is not an accurate indicator of the inside moisture is my main point-'winging it' only lasts so long


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

I suspected that's what you meant. 
Thanks for clearing it up, and I agree.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

*why*



Humble Abode said:


> I really cannot fathom why anyone but a ball busting inspector would need a $500 moisture meter...


Humble, 

I buy lots of cheapo tools, even though I really prefer to get nothing but the best...

Something like the $1200 Delmhorst is indeed special.
..Gotta charge people to open the case and use it..
..Always give them a written report of what you discover with it..
..Once you impress someone with it's capability, it can bring more work..

It's kinda like an upsell tool..
r


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

I guess I would have to see it to believe it!


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I am swearing (in front of many witnesses) that I will NEVER buy a moisture meter that is as expensive as my paint sprayer! I don't care who it impresses


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

*EZ*



Rich said:


> I am swearing (in front of many witnesses) that I will NEVER buy a moisture meter that is as expensive as my paint sprayer! I don't care who it impresses


Rich, here in CA our builders are required by code to build a house pretty much like a thermos bottle. Walls are insulated and sealed over on the exterior so no moisture can get out.

The people like their climate control zones better than our nice weather and never open the windows and doors to air out the place!
Climate control runs year round.

Could you imagine why mold is a four letter word here?

So I go in with a Delmhorst meter, which is undeniably the absolute best, at the request of the owner and check around the exterior walls, and below wet rooms, for moisture in the sheetrock... ANY indication above what might be normal and I get to open the wall and see what the story really is!

MORE BUCKS.

If things ARE normal, there's all these little holes that will require a bit of spackle and t/u work.

So, it pays...

BTW How can you get by w a 1200 pump?
When I ran the paint co our pumps were over 4k

r


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> BTW How can you get by w a 1200 pump?


yeah, I'm not a big spray guy..I stay away from new construction, so my pump is perfect for what I need. I do mainly repaints so I may whip it out a few times a year when I land a remodel or something

plus, I don't have a "crew" and I'm frugal and practical when it comes to buying equipment so I get what I need, not what is biggest, or most powerful or newest-I've always been that way


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

OK, well that would explain it, Rich.

When I was at the grindstone w the big co, boss was talking abt foing over to AZ to do some BIG tracts... Pump on a truck w a drum of product and six sprayers split up, three on each side of the street, doing two houses at a time, as the truck drove down the street. Takes a BIG pump!
We never did actually do it, but were almost ready to go for it.

Doing tract work is a whole different ball game. It's fun! In a mariachi way.
r


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

dude...that sure would've been cool to see :yes: 

yeah, my thing is customer relations...I could never have a middle man like a GC or someone directing the show..it's got to be me and the customer


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

*Yep*



Rich said:


> yeah, my thing is customer relations...


Yep, that's me! I speak english...
Plenty muchachos on our crews were far better painters than I, but they could not resolve the problems with the end clients.

If tract work comes back within a few years you might want to give it a try, for the fun of it. It's intense! Quality is never the best, but a discount product is just that.
A custom home here in CA runs 800 - 1 1/2mil and up. Our tract homes were 300 - 500k and a comparative bargain.
I've seen plenty worse paintjobs in custom homes...
r


----------

